# Price listing question- first show



## indulgebandb (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm doing my first show this weekend- 2 day festival with approx. 8000 attendees. I do mainly bath and body products with some MP soap. I am going to have signs with my price listings and I was contemplating listing a price if the person purchases more than 1 item- ex.- item is $6 or 2 for $10. I started looking at this and it began to get confusing to do this with all my products. I do want to encourage people to purchase multiples and don't mind giving a price break but I'm wondering if I should just list the individual prices and then wait on the customer to ask about multiple purchase prices? I just thought it might open a can of worms about people wanting to combine different items and there would just be a lot of confusion. I have my husband helping me and I see this not going well with him- lol! 

Just looking for opinions of some craft fair veterans as to whether this is a good idea or just list the single item price? I'm definitely listing my prices because I'm the type to not want to ask and would probably just walk away first so I think that's important.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 24, 2014)

If you're looking to do something like that, maybe offer a discount on the final price depending on how many things they buy - 3 items is 10% off, 4 items 15% and so on, up to a point, of course.


----------



## seaside (Mar 26, 2014)

Always offer a multiple discount on your most popular items. You should definitely use signage. Oldest retail trick in the book. You would be foolish not to do it. Good luck at your show. I also like to highlight one item with a special deal that is geared to the show theme. For instance, if you were participating in an fall apple harvest show, then you should showcase a ape scented items and offer a deal.


----------



## Relle (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree, with the above post. Always have the price up and do the multiple discount, if the price is not up they usually walk away - if you don't know the price how do you know if you can afford it. I would have 
1 - $6
2 - $10
4 - $20
While not getting any further discount on 4, they would usually buy 4 instead of 2 and if it's not listed, they would only buy 2, its all about suggestion. Any buys over that quantity just sell them at the $5 each.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a sign with my soaps listing the 3 different prices I have for soap. Regular Soaps $6.00 Salt Bars 7-8 and facial 7. Lotions have a sign as do scrubs. I do not list mulitple discounts customers will ask. You will learn to recognize when a customer might not ask and at times we will offer a discount if they buy 2 or a free soap dish. My wood soap dishes cost me a dollar to have made and are a great fill in


----------



## indulgebandb (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input- it is very much appreciated! I am very anxious for the show and have been working very hard for the past month trying to get ready. Unfortunately they are calling for a 60% chance of rain in Saturday so I'm not expecting much. Sunday is supposed to be nice so maybe more will come out - we'll see. I'll report back after the show!


----------



## mak1178 (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't let the rain get you down, you will get sales. Its all about getting out there and letting the public know about your great products. As mentioned before make sure you have a display, that lets the customer's know you have deals on multiple purchases.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree with listing multiple item purchase prices.  I do my soap $6.00 or 4 for 20.  I do the same with my lip balm, scrubs and whipped butters.    I wouldn't worry too much about the rain either.  My very first show it poured cats and dogs the first day but I still did over 1,000 in sales for the 2 days I was there.  It was certainly a challenge keeping dry and warm but it was so worth it.  Just be positive and friendly and talk your product up and you will do fine.   The first show is the scariest.   Good luck!


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 28, 2014)

Also, be sure to say whether sales tax is included in the listed prices or not. That can be important to buyers as well.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 18, 2014)

Good signage is always a plus. Good luck with your first fair, be sure to take notes, (things you'd change next time around, what sold well, what didn't) it's a great learning experience. And smile, smile, smile!!!


----------



## Spicey477 (Apr 21, 2014)

Indulge, I know its been a couple weeks, how did it go? Was the rain a factor?


----------



## indulgebandb (Apr 21, 2014)

The show went well but I think the rain was definitely a factor. From speaking with the other vendors there they only did about half their normal sales for the Saturday of the show. I still ended up making almost 3 times the booth fee so I was happy with that. 

I did another show this weekend- just a one day. I waited until the 10 day forecast came out to sign up but if course spring rain is never predictable and it rained all day! They even released the vendors to pack up about 12:30 because of a bad storm heading that way. So only two sales that day but hey that's how it goes! 

Doing the two for pricing did help but I found that no one read the price listing that was there. Everyone just ended up asking- maybe I need to make it larger.


----------

